# My New Guitar



## sk3ks1s (Nov 11, 2010)

Took a while to get here... but I loved every minute of it.
Build thread can be found here...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/122391-purple-apparatus-8-string.html


Specs:
- ash body
- mahogany laminate
- wenge top
- 5 piece mahogany/wenge neck
- (somewhat) birdseye maple fingerboard (flat radius)
- Hipshot bridge
- Sperzel locking tuners
- BKP Miracal Man pickups
- Graphtec nut
- 1 volume w/ 3 way selector
- 27" scale



























































Well, there she is. Plays very nice. Very thin neck. Still working on making the action razor thin. The BKP's sound SAVAGE!!! Overall, a bright sounding guitar. And hopefully the first of many homemade creations.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 11, 2010)

Fucking INCREDIBLE. Just... FUCK!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 11, 2010)

incredibly glad you finished this!! cant wait to finish mine myself.
Hard to believe it's a home build, and your first onein any case.
Also, I couldnt agree more on using mahogany on a laminate. It's very rare to see it, but I think it looks beautiful, and should sound great.

So, congrats on such an epic guitar, and keep the builds coming.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 11, 2010)

That is so fucking cool


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet buttery bacon! That's a beautiful guitar!


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 11, 2010)

What you did with the binding on the body is pretty cool!! Nice guitar Man!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 11, 2010)

if you ever feel like making another, or selling this one, you call me first. FIRST dammit! that is too awesome for words!


----------



## mhickman2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Great job. I will say I hope that this doesn't become a trend here though. I see no problem in making a similar build to blackmachines, but I don't like seeing blatant builds. I can't say I blame people for considering this because Doug is slow as molasses at building guitars, but I do believe there should be a certain level of integrity and originality in new creations.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice work, love the binding and reveal.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 11, 2010)

I can definitely agree with Mhickman on this one, but its a super cool build nonetheless! 
Holy shit bro, your from St. Johns? I'm in Labrador currently, but hoping to move back to Johns over the winter. We'll have to hook up sometime!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 11, 2010)

I can die happy now


----------



## Danxile (Nov 11, 2010)

sickest home build I've ever seen. Looks exactly like a blackmachine. Well done sir I tipy hat to you


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys.
I know its a blatant BM ripoff. I don't plan on selling it or anything. I just wanted one so bad. I know this hunk of wood is nowhere in the league of BMs... but I figured if I'm gonna invest blood, sweat, tears, and the all mighty dollar into this... why the hell not make exactly what I want.
Next one'll be an original. 

@ Beardyman... Sounds good bro.

@ sherzo... I had best be posting in one of your completed threads in the near future.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 12, 2010)

That's awesome, man! Job well done. I really like that. I personally have no problem with somebody making an exact replica of a guitar they can't get or afford. I think Doug would be flattered.


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great! That headstock would make me nervous though. I know it's solid and won't break or anything, but there's something about headstocks where there is a gap between the nut and the tuner that makes me a little worried.


----------



## teqnick (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn that is sweet man. Congrats on completing your build.


----------



## Seventary (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome guitar !!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 12, 2010)

that looks insanely good mate, i dont see anything wrong with the bm _influence_ there are plenty of rg copies out there that look sick, and this guitar is for you only, and i bet your over the fucking moon haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2010)

Sick man!


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesooooome! This guitar is fuckin' sweet!


----------



## quaned (Nov 12, 2010)

Wafer thin


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> @ sherzo... I had best be posting in one of your completed threads in the near future.


 
im on it!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude...beautiful just beautiful. Nice job she looks like a fire-breathing beast! Got any videos of you playing her? Or possibly sound demos?


----------



## Napalm (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow! That is some great stuff man!!! As everyone else said that is an amazing first build.


----------



## adrock (Nov 12, 2010)

that sir, is perfection


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Blackmachine copy


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 12, 2010)

Impressive work Sir!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Nice Blackmachine copy


 
KxK copy next...


----------



## Enselmis (Nov 13, 2010)

I think this is right about when you should write an email to Doug asking him not to sue you! 

Awesome build man! I wasn't sure whether it was a real BM or not for a minute.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a guitar that really arouses carnal lusts involving fingertips and strings sexual engagement.Holy fuck sir,that's pure awesomeness.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 14, 2010)

Enselmis said:


> I think this is right about when you should write an email to Doug asking him not to sue you!


 
I'd probably be dead and gone before he'd reply anyways...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> KxK copy next...



You could always try coming up with something remotely original


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You could always try coming up with something remotely original


 
I'm not farmiliar with that concept...

Cereal though... next one will be an original. Promise. I'm thinkin' 6 string bass... or something semi-hollow.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 15, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> I'd probably be dead and gone before he'd reply anyways...


 
that made my day already.

One day I'll make a thread of your quotes, like "Thanks. The idea to copy the design was completely mine."


----------



## gr8Har V (Nov 15, 2010)

damn sir congrats. its like scrolling thru porn. the headstock is just amazing and completely unique how the lower strings go over nothing. amazing


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, , u build that, incredible, love how thin the body is.

1 question tho, does the sustain weaken cuz of a thin, light body like that or  idk, school me on that.

anyways, it looks awesome


----------



## MintBerryCrunch (Nov 15, 2010)

the wood colors in the neck and body are absolute sex, but my god do i hate blackmachine headstocks so bad.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> I'm not farmiliar with that concept...
> 
> Cereal though... next one will be an original. Promise. I'm thinkin' 6 string bass... or something semi-hollow.



Coolness  The world needs more semi-hollow 8 strings


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 15, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> 1 question tho, does the sustain weaken cuz of a thin, light body like that or  idk, school me on that.


 
Not too sure. It's kinda hard to tell. I've never played a 27" scale before. So I'm still getting used to that. But I think that by using the woods I did, it may have compensated for the lack of mass.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 17, 2010)

I was searching for the blackmachine backplate at first....amazing! never would have thought it's a replica, props to you man! you rock


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 17, 2010)

HOLY. SHIT.

DO WANT!

How are those Miracle Man pickups workin out?


----------



## jimmylovesibbys (Nov 17, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> *Mod Edit: Seriously, you quoted ALL of those pics to post a freaking broken image tag as a response?*








[/IMG]


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 17, 2010)

I seriously thought that was a blackmachine at first
Excellent job sir!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey jimmylovesbandwidth, you know why the OP posted all those images of his guitar? So you don't have to!  Seriously, go easy on my DSL!

sk3ks1s, what are your future build plans? Anything else in the works?


----------



## MattMacIntosh (Nov 18, 2010)

This looks so sick! Wicked guitar


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 18, 2010)

@ Nonservium

The pickups sound amazing. Really tight. Lots of low end. They also have this low-mid grunt to them as well. Very pleased with them. Big thanks to Nick at AxePalace for helping me pick those out.

@ Hollowway

Not too sure what's next. I'm thinking either a 6 string bass or something semi-hollow. Unfortunately, I do not have a shop and I work outside. So I'll have to wait for the winter to pass before I can start something else.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 18, 2010)

Pure sex! great build I think it is harder to emulate other builders sometimes because every builder has their own tricks and techniques. That thing looks like fun.


----------



## jsousa (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome! awesome awesome!


----------



## kruneh (Nov 19, 2010)

Absolutely amazing first build!


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 19, 2010)

Came out really nice dude, I wish I had the talent to make myself something of the sorts. Because let's face it, there isn't much chance of me getting a blackmachine any time soon.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks fantastic, mate!


----------



## Disco Volante (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow great build! Hard to believe that was your first one.


----------



## Faine (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm dumbfounded, but How did you do this? 





That transition from the 5 piece neck to the head stock?


----------



## broj15 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ scarf joint (or atleast i believe that is the proper term). Instead of using 5 pieces of wood on the head stock they just used 1 solid peice and put it all together with a scarf joint


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 7, 2012)

You built this?!?! Wow man!  Quite a work of skill, craftsmanship, and art. It really makes me wonder.....





...So there is a God...


----------



## ElRay (Feb 8, 2012)

How did I miss this the first time around? I added the 'member built' tag.

Jeff, can you post in the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html thread?

Ray


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 8, 2012)

ElRay said:


> How did I miss this the first time around? I added the 'member built' tag.
> 
> Jeff, can you post in the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html thread?
> 
> Ray



I think it's already in there.

Here's some better shots of it though...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/171582-eight-string-hd.html#post2666385


----------



## Faine (Feb 8, 2012)

So you made a joint and separate head stock and glued it together?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 8, 2012)

Except instead of using what was cut off for the headstock, I used a solid piece of mahogany.


----------



## Faine (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks cool. After you cut off the head stock from the neck, did you sand it down to that oval shape before you glued the head stock back on? Thats a good idea to use a new piece of wood for the headstock while doing a scarf joint with a 5 piece neck huh. makes it look cooler.


----------



## skeels (Feb 9, 2012)

That's you first build?











My first build will look like a toaster ...with strings.


----------

